# Blackskull's gj MIA



## niteshft (May 4, 2011)

What ever happened to Blackskull's grow journal? It was a fun trip while it was respected.


----------



## Hick (May 4, 2011)

maybe he was tired of the ruse


----------



## Locked (May 4, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> What ever happened to Blackskull's grow journal? It was a fun trip while it was respected.




All her posts are gone so she must have deleted them.....


----------



## nouvellechef (May 4, 2011)

Never get to hit it now. It was a she


----------



## Hick (May 4, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Never get to hit it now. It was a she



:rofl:..... Ohhh now THAT is rich!.. ._"hittin' it_.. might qualify you for a Jerry Springer guest


----------



## nouvellechef (May 4, 2011)

Haha. I try and stick to MJ talk only. Can't help it. Now wheres 2dog at?


----------



## Locked (May 4, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Haha. I try and stick to MJ talk only. Can't help it. Now wheres 2dog at?




We need doggie and The Bean back.....let's form a search party.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 4, 2011)

Bean scares me. All JAAMS


----------



## Bleek187 (May 4, 2011)

thank god.. lol

i donno
how to type 
hit enter bar
all time the



all that ........ got on my nerves... YOU DONT NEED TO HIT ENTER EVERY 3 WORDS lol  :joint:


----------



## Rosebud (May 4, 2011)

I am missing 2dog something fierce.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 5, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 5, 2011)

:hitchair:

:stoned:


Did she remove her posts or was THEY Removed?


----------



## Hick (May 5, 2011)

blackskull deleted the posts 4u, NOT the staff

maybe all
black skull
seeds die
maybe no
black skull
strains grow good        :confused2:
maybe blackskull
find new
forum with
no nasty MP
people

....


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 5, 2011)

Perhaps...or maybe the paranoia hit her? Who knows?? and frankly...who cares... If she had issues...she should have brought them up and addressed them. I am sure they would have been dealt with in the right manner. 

I am sad to see her leave. I was REALLY interested in her outdoor grow and see what she had to offer. Bummer. She didn't even say good bye?

BTW does anyone here belong to another forum? Is it against the rules? etc...

Enlighten me.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 5, 2011)

bummer
was looking forward to the stadium seating she had going on
me think
unlikely to get numbers with
only 1---4-600 w
also look forward 
to learn


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 5, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :hitchair:
> 
> :stoned:
> 
> ...



Blackskull removed HIS posts himself--the staff had no problems with him.


----------



## Hick (May 5, 2011)

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> BTW does anyone here belong to another forum? Is it against the rules? etc...
> 
> Enlighten me.


  If we catch you, we'll hang you by your ankles and beat the soles of your feet with barbed wire... :hubba:


----------



## Mutt (May 5, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> If we catch you, we'll hang you by your ankles and beat the soles of your feet with barbed wire... :hubba:


Don't forget the waterboard!!!!
LOL



> Is it against the rules?


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2011)

Nobody here belongs to other forums...........right?   

Just don't bring any diseases back here.....I hear DTS (Dumb Tool Syndrome) has infected quite a few other MJ forums....


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2011)

Blackskull's thread here was the only thread on Blackskull seeds I could find any where. So I think there was a problem with the seed co and they deleted the threads on their seeds.


----------



## Mutt (May 5, 2011)

> I hear DTS (Dumb Tool Syndrome) has infected quite a few other MJ forums....


I haven't heard of that one yet. 
Ones I have seen pop up can tear a MJ forum up.
The hairy troll fungal infection
and the
Flaming parasitic worm plague.


> So I think there was a problem with the seed co


:banana: will do it everytime


----------



## jesuse (May 5, 2011)

hey guys is this black skull a seed breedr ??      im not long after comeing across some nice looking strains from a site i know of and that was the breeders name blackskull!! is this the same dude ,dudet ?? or was this sum ******* like me who didnt word things to good and got it tiet!!! from felow wide members iv came across a few on hear also some bang on peeps 2 iv got thik skin cause im a scots man and alwas stand ground//


----------



## Hick (May 5, 2011)

:hubba: ......easy there Braveheart!...


----------



## jesuse (May 5, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> :hubba: ......easy there Braveheart!...


 good movie big chap have you seen?? and im being sereus  chek out dopeseeds.com blacksull the breeder is this same blackskull/// and wots all the talk of a big crash iv seen on a few threds?? anyone!!!

hey hick that pic could get you bannd big guy its a bit wrong a child looking up some old pipe blowing kilt that old **** looks like a true scots man and every1 knows they dont do under pants, boxer shorts


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> good movie big chap have you seen?? and im being sereus  chek out dopeseeds.com blacksull the breeder is this same blackskull/// and wots all the talk of a big crash iv seen on a few threds?? anyone!!!
> 
> hey hick that pic could get you bannd big guy its a bit wrong a child looking up some old pipe blowing kilt that old **** looks like a true scots man and every1 knows they dont do under pants, boxer shorts




I think you are right jesuse.....     dope-seeds.com/blackskullseeds.htm


----------



## dman1234 (May 5, 2011)

Hey mods was blackskull a dude?

I keep seeing you refer to "it" as HIM, do tell.


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I haven't heard of that one yet.
> Ones I have seen pop up can tear a MJ forum up.
> The hairy troll fungal infection
> and the
> ...




HTFI is the worst Mutt....friend of mine got it and needed 3 surgeries to get better....they finally realized his head and asss had somehow become one.:holysheep:   It seems to cause a lot of shittalkin and statements that are not supported by *facts*...


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Hey mods was blackskull a dude?
> 
> I keep seeing you refer to "it" as HIM, do tell.




Maybe a Hermie???


----------



## blackskull (May 6, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Blackskull removed HIS posts himself--the staff had no problems with him.



Lol
maybe u no like
No other girl here
Maybe u think u know
Maybe u know very little
About who I

Just get home hospital 
Not well
One thing certain
death become us all

Before leave 
For ambulatory care
Turn off timer
3 day no light at all
Mate get key
And plants
Say 3 die
Rest boince back

Mate never take any photo
But outside blackskull
Planted last, go 5" to 12"
Real quick
This 5'o & bubble 
Sun do work 

Blackskull focus on
What important now
Family friend and Creation

Will get photograph of
What grow good
When feel better

thank you


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2011)

Hope your health improves
Good bye


----------



## nouvellechef (May 6, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## jesuse (May 6, 2011)

blackskull mybe you could clear things up for me  !! are you seed breeder of blackskull pineappelgum  nn the other blackskull strains im seeing about out ther??hope you recover soon no good being stuck in hospital it worse than jail time  hope see you about,///peace  [j]


----------



## Roddy (May 6, 2011)

In hospital and deleted all posts and threads....but still paying close enough attention to notice and reply to this thread in a manner expressing a desire to continue to post...I am lost here.

IF you were/are sick, I hope you get better. IF you are a male, sad you felt the need to lie. IF you aren't the breeder or working for the breeder, you surely are happy to advertise them...something I personally wouldn't do unless I believe in them or work for/am them!

At any rate.....later.


----------



## Hick (May 6, 2011)

We all hope you're feeling better BSkull, and wish you a speedy recovery. 
  It explains your sudden departure/absence, but sorta' .. doesn't explain the deletions.  I'm not asking for an explanation, no need to elaborate..


----------



## blackskull (May 6, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> In hospital and deleted all posts and threads....but still paying close enough attention to notice and reply to this thread in a manner expressing a desire to continue to post...I am lost here.
> 
> IF you were/are sick, I hope you get better. IF you are a male, sad you felt the need to lie. IF you aren't the breeder or working for the breeder, you surely are happy to advertise them...something I personally wouldn't do unless I believe in them or work for/am them!
> 
> At any rate.....later.



Never guarantee anything 
Just grow out strains
Maybe better 4 u if
Screen name be freesbie
But 2 expound on ur stmt
Blackskull strains...
Good germ, sprout, and sex rate
grow at 87 degree f
18 oz conyainer 
3 day no light
and still grow
grow 5" to 12" in week 
Outside partial sun
So yes so far 
Happy w/ breeder

home now 
Will be read
yes sick 
cannabis in medicine is good 
But make me condition worse
Just in my case
Deelete when on general medical floor
Cause not sure how long down
May go back 2 day
Due to secondary complication
Physician say can happen


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2011)

Good luck to you Black skull. Get well.


----------



## niteshft (May 6, 2011)

Well there, mystery solved.......I think!

EDIT: This is supposed to be a mj growing site but gets off track quite often and is sometimes, down right, mean. I hope this brings a lesson to "some" of us as to what we are here for. In some ways I doubt it.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 6, 2011)

*niteshft*---well said---being a public forum and all---one should expect there to be some azzholes out there with no class or decorum---this is why i continue to delete many of my posts---it's quite obvious that i am not nearly as smart as most here and do not want "senior member" status based on **** chat---anyway---back to the subject at hand---there still are many good hearted peeps here---the landscape is constantly changing---hopefully those that can't stomach the *blackskull*will turn their negative energy elsewhere---she brings experience to the table---most of the time this spot is a pleasant place to chill with like minded peeps who share the passion---take what you like and leave the rest---screw all you all that got nothing else better to do than talk crap about anybody---(passing the soapbox to the next speaker)---and another thing---if you don't have something nice to say---don't say anything at all---purple peace to all


----------



## jesuse (May 6, 2011)

:yeahthat: iv met a coupel ay bams on hear but most troops are bran new !!


----------



## Locked (May 6, 2011)

Unfortunately people seem to forget this is an international forum. Not everyone speaks or types English as a first language. 

I am just as patriotic as the next American...I put in my time in the service, but it embarrases me sometimes to see how some of my fellow countrymen act and treat others. This is blatantly evident every time I travel abroad. 

If you don't like Blackskull or the way she/he posts then don't go in the thread...as far as I know she/he is hurting no one...but to go into the thread just to sling insults?  Sad.


----------



## dman1234 (May 6, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Unfortunately people seem to forget this is an international forum. Not everyone speaks or types English as a first language.
> 
> I am just as patriotic as the next American...I put in my time in the service, but it embarrases me sometimes to see how some of my fellow countrymen act and treat others. This is blatantly evident every time I travel abroad.
> 
> If you don't like Blackskull or the way she/he posts then don't go in the thread...as far as I know she/he is hurting no one...but to go into the thread just to sling insults? Sad.


 
WORD.

If ya dont like it, dont read it, it really is that simple.

well put HL.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 6, 2011)

Hey Hick post #13 make me spit out my mouthful of cola.
Lol
Quality
T4


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 6, 2011)

Hamster get a grip kiddo
Lol
T4


----------



## Locked (May 6, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Hamster get a grip kiddo
> Lol
> T4




Lol....T4 I got a good grip on it bro.
And to who ever left me the rep comment about ** being perfectly able to write and speak English and this whole thing being a ruse....might very well be and I have thought that myself...but the problem is that our other MP friends from outside the US and Canada start feeling like they are next to be picked on....and that ain't cool at all. Let's say ** is perfectly capable of typing and speaking English and it is a ruse....oh well. Nobody got hurt right? If you feel ** is full of ** then put ** on ignore....jmo

Edit. By the way all the ** is because I abbreviated BlackSkull as B S....lol


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2011)

I agree. I was embarrassed on more then one occasion by small minded folks and must say she handled it way better then I would have.


----------



## dman1234 (May 6, 2011)

:rofl:   The whole "ruse" thing crossed my mind also.

All i can say is if it wasnt a "ruse" then alot of ppl were very impatient and ignorant, and if it was a "ruse" then it was an even more entertaining thread than I thought it was. JMO


----------



## Bleek187 (May 6, 2011)

Blackskulls threads or threads about him are gold.. another 20 page thread i bet


----------



## Roddy (May 6, 2011)

As I said above, If you are sick, I hope for a speedy recovery. 

This talk of other country this and USA that....we're all one here IMHO, I don't check where you are in order to like or dislike you! Personality, even if it's in the worst broken language readable to me, is what I look for in a friend!  The writing doesn't bother me....but I at least like to feel I am not being deceived in some way, makes for trust issues  If you're yourself, I can accept that!


----------



## Roddy (May 6, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> :rofl:   The whole "ruse" thing crossed my mind also.
> 
> All i can say is if it wasnt a "ruse" then alot of ppl were very impatient and ignorant, and if it was a "ruse" then it was an even more entertaining thread than I thought it was. JMO



Two mods saying it is kinda tells a tale, doesn't it?? Or am I reading too much into both those comments??


----------



## dman1234 (May 6, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Two mods saying it is kinda tells a tale, doesn't it?? Or am I reading too much into both those comments??


 
i didnt and dont see those posts?


----------



## Hick (May 6, 2011)

well there is certainly no reason to think anything was done w/ a malicious intent. Male, female, English or Portuguese, ruse or not.  
And in fact, could have a very good and valid reasoning behind it, "IF" any of it were true..
 Let us not be too hasty to judge


----------



## Roddy (May 6, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> well there is certainly no reason to think anything was done w/ a malicious intent. Male, female, English or Portuguese, ruse or not.
> And in fact, could have a very good and valid reasoning behind it, "IF" any of it were true..
> Let us not be too hasty to judge



Never thought malice was intended, nor even saying there was deception....just that the feeling of such is there lol

I personally have nothing against ** and wish only the best!

funny how they edit out the initials for *B*lack*S*kull....lmao


----------



## Locked (May 6, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> well there is certainly no reason to think anything was done w/ a malicious intent. Male, female, English or Portuguese, ruse or not.
> And in fact, could have a very good and valid reasoning behind it, "IF" any of it were true..
> Let us not be too hasty to judge


Exactly....it cld be done for reasons we don't know or it cld be some ex member who has comeback to have some fun...either way I didn't see one thing posted by B S that was mean spirited or ill willed...yet I saw a cpl thrown his/her way by members and like Rose said it is embarrassing at the least...we are better then that in my opinion.

I like to think this place is as cool as it is because we can kid, joke and tease each other without it getting mean spirited like some of the other MJ forums get regularly....you know the Tool Sheds I speak of. 

Anyway I am done ranting...BlackSkull do your thang... brosef or brosefina I don't care...either way I get my fair share of chuckles from your threads.


----------



## Roddy (May 6, 2011)

:yeahthat: well said....


----------



## niteshft (May 7, 2011)

:goodposting: I agree wholeheartedly and would hope that if anybody sees/reads messages of of ill intent that the "report button" be used. It's there for that reason and is underutilized, IMO, and I will be using it.


----------



## blackskull (May 8, 2011)

Very happy
Five o, bubble bud, power bud, jack herer
Outside grow very good
Get photograph next week
Mate put my 12/12 seed plants
On 18/6
Get 15 more blackskull several soak
All germ and in soil
Grow sprout 24 day
@ conventional veg light schedule
With cfl 
Then plant outside
Let Allmighty do work!
Maybe trash pull joint doctor
In flower box
Make room blackskull strains
not impress with auto at all
Maybe have 20-25 outside blackskull line
Good test of strains line
very happy afghanistan plant
That wash flower early
Very much new veg shoots
& Much less pistil clusters
Just more like preflowers (1 or 2)
Per nose
Old clusters wither up
Reveg! With no pollen, yes
Photograph next week


----------

